# Stream Deck - Keynote icons template



## samphony (Mar 27, 2022)

As mentioned in this thread here is a quick tip how I assign icons to my Stream Deck hotkeys directly from Keynote via drag and drop.



To download the Keynote template with some included icons click https://www.dropbox.com/s/uyva77900o1kkix/Stream%20Deck%20Icon%20Builder.key?dl=0 (here).
The included icons where designed for Studio One.
They'll get you started creating your own for any DAW!

I highly recommend also the Audio Ikons set by @oivind_rosvold as these are gorgeous!


----------



## samphony (Mar 27, 2022)

For anyone who hates watching videos here is the transcript and a .https://www.dropbox.com/s/a2dkfushk0g6cal/Stream%20Deck%20Icons%20Builder%20Template%204k-gif%20-%20up%20to%201080.gif?dl=0 (gif)

Here is a quick way how I assign Icons for my Stream Deck hotkeys.

Open the StreamDeck Icon Builder Keynote Template side by side with the Stream Deck configuration window

Make sure that the Navigator pane in Keynote is open.
Create a hot key or select an existing one in the Stream Deck configuration window.

To change it‘s appearance drag the icon you’ve designed from the keynote navigator pane on top of the Stream Deck default icon on the bottom left.

This process allows me to use/change and test icons directly instead of exporting and managing files on my drive.

And if I ever need to save these icons I can export all of them in one go from keynote.

Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## samphony (Mar 27, 2022)

I never tried this workflow with power point but just in case anyone wants to try https://www.dropbox.com/s/8xixpsxl32rw7dv/Stream%20Deck%20Icon%20Builder.pptx?dl=0 (here) is a converted file for power point


----------



## Øivind (Mar 28, 2022)

Thanks for the mention <3

Very nice tip btw! I wish it worked with the program I use for making icons (Affinity Designer) because that would have saved me a lot of time.


----------



## samphony (Mar 28, 2022)

oivind_rosvold said:


> Thanks for the mention <3
> 
> Very nice tip btw! I wish it worked with the program I use for making icons (Affinity Designer) because that would have saved me a lot of time.


I use affinity products since many years too. What you can try is just copy your design from affinity designer into the keynote template and then drag the icon from the keynote navigator. That’s how I designed the scratch pad icons. 

I really enjoy audio ikons!

Sam


----------



## Øivind (Mar 29, 2022)

Sadly I don't have access to Keynote (I'm on Windows). It does seems like a good workflow though, I have tried a few other programs, but it seems like this kind of drag&drop behaviour between programs isn't as well developed on Windows.


----------



## samphony (Mar 29, 2022)

Your wonderful Ikons motivated me to look again creating some custom ones. And I found this drag&drop behavior by happy accident. 

Did you try PowerPoint?


----------



## Øivind (Mar 30, 2022)

Thank you for the kind words. Hearing they are motivating you into creating your own icons is so awesome!

Ah, no haven't tried PowerPoint yet. I also haven't tried the continuous export option in Affinity Designer, I'll try both of those when I get back home.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Mar 30, 2022)

samphony said:


> As mentioned in this thread here is a quick tip how I assign icons to my Stream Deck hotkeys directly from Keynote via drag and drop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just downloaded your template and followed your drag-and-drop method. It is much easier than what I had been doing to create icons and load them onto my Stream Deck. Thanks!


----------



## BigMal (Mar 30, 2022)

Wow, that's such a great tip! Who would have thought that would have worked, but you're right, it's a great timesaver, instead of having to export the images first, and then drag from a folder. Thanks for posting!


----------



## samphony (Mar 30, 2022)

Maybe someone on Windows with access to powerpoint can try if that works with windows too. The link to the .pptx template is in the second post.


----------

